# Unable to start filter



## ericbsd (Jan 21, 2010)

I try to print a test page and with other aps and i not working.

this in the cup manager.   	

```
HL-2140 "Unable to start filter "foomatic-rip" - No such file or directory."
	Description: brother
Location:
Printer Driver: Brother HL-2140 Foomatic/hpijs-pcl5e (recommended)
Printer State: idle, accepting jobs, published.
Device URI: usb:/dev/ulpt0
```

and in error_log


```
D [21/Jan/2010:09:36:43 +0000] cupsdNetIFUpdate: "nfe0" = 192.168.2.12:631
D [21/Jan/2010:09:36:43 +0000] cupsdNetIFUpdate: "lo0" = fe80:2::1:631
D [21/Jan/2010:09:36:43 +0000] cupsdNetIFUpdate: "lo0" = localhost:631
D [21/Jan/2010:09:36:43 +0000] cupsdNetIFUpdate: "lo0" = localhost:631
D [21/Jan/2010:09:36:43 +0000] Report: clients=0
D [21/Jan/2010:09:36:43 +0000] Report: jobs=5
D [21/Jan/2010:09:36:43 +0000] Report: jobs-active=2
D [21/Jan/2010:09:36:43 +0000] Report: printers=1
D [21/Jan/2010:09:36:43 +0000] Report: printers-implicit=0
D [21/Jan/2010:09:36:43 +0000] Report: stringpool-string-count=406
D [21/Jan/2010:09:36:43 +0000] Report: stringpool-alloc-bytes=7208
D [21/Jan/2010:09:36:43 +0000] Report: stringpool-total-bytes=8688
```
weird.


----------



## atomicplayboy (Jan 21, 2010)

What's the output of `# pkg_info -I footmatic*`?


----------



## ericbsd (Jan 22, 2010)

it give me that.

```
eric# pkg_info -I footmatic*
pkg_info: No match.
```
but this is not a package of FreeBSD


----------



## ericbsd (Jan 22, 2010)

ok its foomatic i install it and now I have this error:


```
HL-2140 "Unable to open device file "/dev/ulpt0": Permission denied"
```


----------



## bjs (Jan 22, 2010)

Check out this page. Pay particular attention to the part about editing /etc/devfs.rules and /etc/rc.conf


----------



## ericbsd (Jan 22, 2010)

Yes is there. but the problem is solve. the file /dev/ulpt0 was not set executable I set it and now all works thanks for helping.


----------

